# need help with cpu temp readings



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I really need some help wiht knowing which cpu tempreture being given to me is right.
speedfan says core is-28c when idle
cpuid hardware monitorpro says
core 0-28c
core1-28c
core2-28c
cpu thermometer-28c
all of these readings are when my cpu is idle.
BUT
BIOS says-49c idle
MSI dual core center says 49c idle.

please which reading is right?? Im running on stock cooling with a few case fans so 28c seems very low. 
another program also said 28c but i cant remember its name. 
here are my specs.
mobo-k9n6pgm2-v
cpu-AMD Phenom x3 8650 2.3ghz triple core
gpu-POV Nvidia 9600gt
4gb ram

should i trust the BIOS? or the other 4 programs that say differently, thanks in advance


----------



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

sorry for the double post but my mobo is MSI(soz forgot to say that) 
and the reason this is in the ocing section is im gonna oc with ntune(my mobo wont let me overclock) ive been able to overclock it to 2.6ghz but i dont wanna go furthur not knowing what the real temp of the cpu is


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

check your bios version is 9.3 or higher

Version	9.3	Update Date	2009-01-09
Fixed BIOS report incorrect CPU temperature.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1472


----------



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks, but it looks like all of those are 32bit. im going to use that live update thing there their site and ill reply to say if it worked


----------



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the temp from dual core centre and the BIOS is the right temp, I updated the BIOS and the temp was the same, I think hardware monitor, speedfan etc must be reading a different sensor, because in hardware monitor pro the TMPIN0 is the same reading as the bios.
and also, is there any way to unlock the option in the BIOS so i can change the cpu frequency there? like modded bios or something?
anyway, thanks for the help


----------

